# FYI, CompactFlash prices seem to have plummeted



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

bhphoto.com has the Sandisk Extreme III 2gb for $109 and the 4gb for $239 - in stock!

You'll find that the Extreme III is the fastest CF available according to this CF database: http://www.robgalbraith.com/


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

More precisely, Sandisk has decided to drop prices on the Extreme III. Prices on competing products seem unaffected. Excees inventory? :dunno: 

A good deal nonetheless. I ordered a 4GB card from Roberts Imaging last week.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> A good deal nonetheless. I ordered a 4GB card from Roberts Imaging last week.


I ordered from them a few days ago, but they replied saying that it was backordered. B&H has it in stock.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

KrisL said:


> I ordered from them a few days ago, but they replied saying that it was backordered. B&H has it in stock.


I just got off the phone with them and they indicated it was shipping today. They've got a ways to go before they get the e-tailing thing down.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I picked up an Extreme III a couple weeks ago (great card); rebates were floating around then so I knew the prices were about to take a dive. But I needed a larger CF for my trip and couldn't wait. Even though I paid almost double I feel I got my moneys worth.

--SONET


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ebay always has new cards cheap, I don't know if they are hot or not, but they are hot cheap.


----------



## Juke (Feb 5, 2005)

are these prices available for in store purchases?

i bought 1Gb Lexar Ultra II (or something like that) for $99 before christmas. :thumbup:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

My local Costco had the Sandisk Ultra II 1 gb CF for I believe 58 last week. Prices have taken a dive, good news for all of us.


----------

